#ubuntu-news 2008-09-15
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue108
<cody-somerville> w00t w00t
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: hey
<cody-somerville> Hey
<dholbach> can somebody create /Issue109? boredandblogging? :)
<dholbach> or shall I do it and use the template? :)
<tyche> dholbach: Do you know how to do it using the template?
<tyche> (That's probably a stupid question.  hee hee)
<dholbach> tyche: is there anything I should bear in mind? can't I just click on the    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue109?action=edit&template=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate     link?
<tyche> I don't know.  That's why I asked YOU.  LOL  I've never done it, myself.  Mainly because I'm not sure the location of the template.  Best I can say is try it.
<tyche> If you mess it up, we can always blame johnc4510
<dholbach> hrmmmmm, I just wanted to add something :)
<tyche> OK, it's up.  I clicked on your link, and it worked.
<tyche> Brave, aren't I.  Hee hee
<dholbach> thanks tyche
<tyche> NP.  In fact, less problem than I thought it would be.
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> thanks again guys - keep rocking the news world!
<tyche> We try.  Hee hee
<dholbach> tyche: it seems that some template stuff is missing in there
<dholbach> (stuff that usually is in there)
<dholbach> errrrrr
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> my fault
<tyche> What stuff?
<dholbach> nevermind
<johnc4510> dholbach: sorry i didn't have that done already
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> only 8AM here
<dholbach> nevermind
<johnc4510> hee hee
<dholbach> if it's good enough to click just the "template link", I can do that too the next time ;)
<tyche> dholbach: He's slacking, because he was on vacation.  It'll only take him 2 weeks for every day he was on vacation to catch up.  Hee hee
<dholbach> johnc4510: hope you had good vacations
<johnc4510> dholbach: not bad thx
<johnc4510> :)
<dholbach> ok guys - have a great day - see you later
<tyche> kk.  Thanks
<johnc4510> later
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-15
<bdmurray> I sent an e-mail to ubuntu-devel-announce today that is likely newsworthy.  How can I go about getting it on the fridge?
<bdmurray> nhandler: Could you repost my ubuntu-devel-announce e-mail on the fridge?
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-16
<nhandler> bdmurray: I just got home, I'll post it now
<bdmurray> nhandler: great, thanks for doing that!
<nhandler> bdmurray: I'm not seeing it in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-September/date.html (dumb lists.ubuntu.com bug), so I won't be able to include a link
<bdmurray> nhandler: what's the bug there?
<nhandler> bdmurray: The list archives for some reason aren't showing certain messages. iirc, dholbach was going to poke some canonical sysadmins to look into it
<bdmurray> hmm weird
<tyche> nhandler: We've already poked somebody about the problem on 2 fronts.  One was a "lost" post that we needed to link to in the UWN.  The other was that, though 20 or more updates came through last week, we only had links for 2 or 3.
<tyche> The second one may be due to the fact that Karmic is due out, and devs just don't have time to post the updates to the respective lists.
<tyche> But the first is uncalled for.  And it seems to happen any time somebody does something to the database.
<tyche> Like a "regular expression" rule gone rogue.
<nhandler> bdmurray: Your article is up. I'll now get to work on Matthew's
<bdmurray> nhandler: thanks! could you fix my type in 'help to help make'?
<bdmurray> er typo
<nhandler> bdmurray: done
<nhandler> Matthew's story is up too
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-18
<dpm> hi there, I'm creating a LoCo story for the Fridge, and I've created a new 'Story' post in there. So far so good.
<dpm> However, I'm trying to include a picture in the article and I don't quite manage. I've tried both attaching a picture to the post and creating a new 'Image' node, which worked well, but I still don't know how to actually include the picture.
<dpm> I've tried adding the URL of the picture, using <img src= ... syntax, but still no joy.
<dpm> Could anyone give me a hand?
<tyche> dpm: That's one I've never mastered.  Apparently, it requires special permission that I don't have.
<dpm> aaah, that would explain it. Thanks for the info, tyche
<tyche> Sorry.  Wish I could help more.
<tyche> Maybe one of the other Fridge editors could help you.
<dpm> np, that was helpful anyway :) Yeah, I'll wait until someone who might know turns up
<tyche> Ask boredandblogging, if he shows up.  I know he has the capability.
<tyche> Or, at least, I'm pretty sure he does.
<dpm> thanks, I'll do that, then
<sayakb> dpm: the picture comes up fine for me here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1912
<sayakb> dpm: you'll also probably add some text to it?
<dpm> sayakb: that's an 'Image' node I created afterwards to see if that would help. The text of the article is a 'Story' node, and that's where I want a picture to be shown
<dpm> maybe I misunderstood the purpose of 'Image' nodes. Should I write the article there?
<sayakb> dpm: apparently <image> isnt one of the allowed html tags
<sayakb> heh, I am not very used to the interface, but I do see a 'body' textarea
<dpm> yes, I saw it too, but I'm not too sure if 'Image' nodes are intended for articles
<dpm> however, it must be possible to add pictures -> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1886
<james_w> I looked and they seem to be "Stories"
<james_w> so I think more permission -> way to add <img> tags to stories
<sayakb> right.. there are no 'image' stories
<sayakb> heh odd, I cant seem to edit the node/1886
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-19
<popey> johnc4510: going to mention the announcement of Lucid Lynx = 10.04 in the LWN ? :)
<popey> johnc4510: http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntu-version-9-10-code-named-lucid-lynx
<popey> (although they got the rev no wrong)
<nhandler> popey / johnc4510: It might be better to wait until sabdfl sends out his email officially revealing the name to the community before mentioning it in the UWN
<popey> better for whom?
<popey> given uwn frequenly links to news and opinion pieces..
<tyche> popey: UWN ALWAYS links to news and opinion pieces.  It also always links to Security and Updates.  It also always links to interesting blogs.  So what's your point?
<tyche> One thing UWN DOES try to do is to verify information - for example, does it come from a reputable source or is it just rumor?
<popey> what, like everyone who saw sabdfl announce it at atlanta linux fest?
<tyche> Got a video of him saying it?
<popey> not personally
<tyche> Then it's still rumor
<popey> define reputable source?
<tyche> Mark Shuttleworth
<popey> he's the only source you trust for this?
<tyche> He's the one that makes or approves the names.
<popey> so even if everyone reports that they saw _him_ say it, its not good enough till he posts to ubuntu-announce or his blog?
<tyche> Everyone could have misconstrued what he said.  I wouldn't stick MY neck out for something that might be a rumor.
<popey> http://twitter.com/pwgraner
<popey> Linux Kernel Manger for Ubuntu & Canonical
<popey> "Its official Ubuntu 10.04 is called Lucid Lynx announced by Mark Shuttlewoth at #atllinuxfest"
<popey> think he'd risk his job over it?
<tyche> Then I'll pass it by johnc4510, and/or discuss it with the other editors
<popey> great
<tyche> popey: What you probably don't see is the discussion that goes on about links that we receive that are proposed for the UWN.  Nor the times we bounce links for one reason or another.
<wildnfree> Damn! I was hoping for "Loopy Llama" :-(
<popey> Not sure why you're telling me that.
<tyche> There's a lot of work that goes into putting it together.  And we try to be careful of what we do.  To us, it's a responsibility, much like a job.  We just don't get paid for it.  Our "pay" is in the satisfaction we get from doing a good, responsible job.
<popey> ok
<popey> Do you see where all I did was post a link and a smiley?
<popey> and got an (IMO) quite rude response?
<wildnfree> popey: A bit like the response you just gave me?
<popey> i wasnt talking to you wildnfree
<popey> my "not sure why" was in answer to tyche
<tyche> You posted a blog link, then pushed it.  I can't OK something just on the strength of a blog that may not be factual.  Not about something like this.
<wildnfree> Aah!
<popey> I appreciate that, which is why I went looking for more evidence
<popey> anyway, no need to continue beating this dead horse.
<popey> I appreciate you have standards to keep, I wasnt trying to suggest you dont
<tyche> Yes, and you gave me something.  Whether we can link to twitter or not is something that needs to be discussed.
<popey> and wasnt suggesting you should take _my_ word for it
<tyche> OK
<tyche> Believe it or not, I'm not trying to give you a hard time, either.
<popey> This experience does leave me with the feeling that I shouldn't bother posting links here, rather than that I should research them better.
<popey> I doesnt feel that way.
 * popey goes to make food
<popey> hope the UWN goes well.
<tyche> I'm sorry you feel that way.  Go enjoy your food.
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-20
<highvoltage> (busy in the wiki atm, poke me if I need to get out)
<highvoltage> who's doing meetings and events this week? nhandler perhaps?
<akgraner> highvoltage, I've got them ready to go in
<highvoltage> akgraner: cool. I've added a bunch more summaries, not sure if they're ok, guidance appreciated :)
<highvoltage> at least the news letter will be in much better shape tonight than it was on monday afternoon :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'm getting the kids ready for tomorrow right now - as soon as they are in bed and things are ready for tomorrow - I'll start working on the rest of the news letter
<akgraner> highvoltage, thank you!  I'll get ya some feedback ...
<highvoltage> great, I'll be off to bed soon but I'll catch up with IRC as soon as I wake up again
<akgraner> awesome!  Thanks again!
<highvoltage> pleasure!
<akgraner> hey folks  - I am going to be in and out of the wiki over the next couple of hours so if you need to add anything please add it to the googledoc or etherpad
<highvoltage> k
<highvoltage> how's that editing coming along?
<akgraner> it's coming along - we've had an issue at our neighbors house today....:-/  it'll get done :-)
<highvoltage> great
<pleia2> hmm, I can't seem to add things to the fridge calendar
<pleia2> they just end up as "?" on my calendar and don't show up on the public cal :\
<highvoltage> that's just weird
<highvoltage> (btw channel topic seems to need an update)
<JanC> hey, did you see this news already: http://www.osor.eu/news/be-political-party-moving-to-a-complete-open-source-desktop ?
<JanC> or should I mail it to the ML ?  ☺
<akgraner> pleia2, hmmm
<akgraner> that is weird
<pleia2> it's impacting the upcoming classroom session and all the ubuntu women meetings
<akgraner> dang it...
<akgraner> I need to put in all the App Dev Week stuff tonight
<akgraner> pleia2, when nhandler pops up can you ask him to look at it
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<akgraner> I'll try to add some events when I get back and see what happens when I do
<akgraner> well heck let me just try some adding something right quick
<akgraner> pleia2, I just added a test event to the Fridge and it showed up?
<akgraner> I didn't try the classroom yet will do that next - Can you see the test event on 9/23 1800 on the Fridge Calendar
 * holstein sees it
<holstein> 6p This is a test
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: I think it might be a problem with me :) these ubuntu-women ones are old and they don't show up
<pleia2> I didn't realize they weren't show up until I added the classroom one today
<pleia2> and it didn't show up either
<highvoltage> these ubuntu women are old!?
<akgraner> ahhh  - I will be back around 9pm EST if you want to ping me and see how I can help you with it?
<pleia2> highvoltage: I turn 29 next week!
<pleia2> ;P
<highvoltage> akgraner: I need to leave in a few minutes, anything I should do for the newsletter still?
<highvoltage> pleia2: cool!
<akgraner> highvoltage, nope - thank you though
<akgraner> I'll finish getting it all put together  - thank you!!!
<highvoltage> ok, I'm off to gym and then off to french lessons, hope it goes well!
<highvoltage> (the newsletter, that is!)
<akgraner> pleia2, I deleted the test ones I added... Do you want me to ping you when I get back?
<akgraner> I am going to talk to a retirement community about Ubuntu
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: please do, have fun :)
<akgraner> Thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: Need me?
<pleia2> nhandler: can you add the classroom meeting to the fridge?
 * pleia2 isn't having much luck
<nhandler> pleia2: Sure. I thought I saw some emails about you adding it.
<pleia2> yeah, I tried
<pleia2> it's not liking me
<nhandler> FYI, pleia2 and akgraner: If you hit 'don't notify guests' when you add events, other people won't get the emails every time you change the events
<pleia2> the fridge calendar wiki page tells you not to
<pleia2> hm "When it asks "Would you like to send invitation to new guests?", please choose "Don't Send""
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, but you guys were not hitting that ;)
<nhandler> pleia2: It also looks like the event you added worked
<nhandler> pleia2: But can you go back and check the box allowing guests to modify it?
<pleia2> yeah, I did that a couple minutes ago when I reread the wiki page
<pleia2> I'm not seeing the ubuntu women or the ubuntu classroom events
<nhandler> pleia2: Refresh
<pleia2> ah, there they are
<pleia2> was it the modify thing I had wrong?
<nhandler> pleia2: I had to click the 'Yes' I'm attending button for the Fridge. Not sure why that didn't happen automatically (it should have), but I don't have enough access to investigage
<nhandler> * investigate
<pleia2> yeah, it always automatically added them for me in the past
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-21
<akgraner> pleia2, I just got home
<pleia2> akgraner: got sorted, thanks :)
<akgraner> the meeting took a little longer than I thought it would...
<akgraner> ok cool
<akgraner> so I can add all the App Dev stuff now then?
<akgraner> did that all get sorted out as well
<pleia2> not sure
<akgraner> they told me 15 to 20 senior citizens and there was over 50 with a lot of questions - but it was a good meeting...
<akgraner> pleia2, ahh ok - thanks
<pleia2> nhandler has been working on some classbot stuff, he might be able to give a better update :)
<akgraner> nhandler, did you see what cjohnston was saying about App Dev Week stuff still showing up even though none of us could see it
<pleia2> wow 50!
<akgraner> yep and they all wanted CD's
<pleia2> always fun when you get surprises like that ;)
<pleia2> haha
<akgraner> and they want to do an install fest
<pleia2> that rocks
<akgraner> gotta round up more people for that - b/c there are some things I am just not able to fix or them
<akgraner> s/or/for
<nhandler> akgraner: It should be safe to add them. We had an old version of classbot running, so there wasn't much testing I could do at the time. I have gone ahead and updated it
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome!!! Thank you!
<akgraner> I didn't want to add anything only to find out it needed to be redone :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Even if ClassBot goes crazy again, you shouldn't need to redo your events (assuming you add them in the proper format)
<akgraner> :-P
<pleia2> akgraner: oh, not sure if you saw but nhandler made great docs about how to add events, in case you ever need a reminder :) it's under "Calendar Format" on the classbot page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot
<akgraner> yes  - I have it bookmarked :-)
<nhandler> pleia2: I still need to merge that page with the old one (that was not well linked to)
<akgraner> I just have to remember - no re-occuring or repeating events :-)  I like to use that feature
<akgraner> It's ok on the Fridge and every other Calendar just not the one for Classroom...
<nhandler> akgraner: The issue with those types of events are that they are farily difficult to parse. For example, when I tried making a script to create the wiki markup for the upcoming meetings, I couldn't do it due to the recorring events and all day stuff
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries  - I just had to add a note for myself :-) otherwise I get in a hurry and forget which Calendar I am adding stuff too.. Being human just messes up my day sometimes
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, that can be a drag. I am working on fixing that issue ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, where can I file a bug on being human...
<akgraner> I'll add a me too there
<akgraner> :-)
 * nhandler should ask in #launchpad / #ubuntu-bugs
<highvoltage> akgraner: hey, what's up?
<akgraner> highvoltage, just getting things finished up :-/  it's been one on those Mondays...  Just took a deep breath and enjoyed a few minutes to regroup :-)  Now I can think straight...
<akgraner> Someone reminded me last week - the last 6-8 weeks I wasn't being very "Amberish"
<akgraner> Then they listed all the ways I wasn't being me - UGH!!!  That was not the reflection I was wanting to see  - so sorry y'all ... getting everything back on track now...
<akgraner> anywho :-) it's all good - maybe this transparency stuff isn't so bad after all
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping
<akgraner> when you are around can you ping me please... thanks
<akgraner> hey all question for you about what to call a new section in UWN
<akgraner> so we have people becoming MOTUs, or getting PPU, Universal Contributor, Kernel Package Set  that gives various upload rights etc
<akgraner> Since people want to see who is approved like we have new members section in UWN
<akgraner> I can't say welcome new members for these as some of these folks are already Ubuntu Members
<akgraner> So what should be call it?
<akgraner> Ubuntu Developers with new Status?
<akgraner> Ubuntu Developers granted new privileges?
<akgraner> Welcome New Ubuntu Developers?
<akgraner> suggestions? Thoughts?
<akgraner> I'll go with Welcome New Ubuntu Developers for now unless you all can thing of something better
<highvoltage> akgraner: pong
<highvoltage> akgraner: ping
<highvoltage> akgraner: yes, that sounds good!
<highvoltage> I probably wouldn't suggested "New Ubuntu Developers" but I guess the "welcome" part is good :)
<akgraner> I ran it past Colin :-)
<akgraner> he was around and took a look at it  - I wanted to make sure the format and wording would be good going forward
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks for all the work you did on Issue 211 - I am about to post it....
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue211
<highvoltage> akgraner: \o/
<akgraner> highvoltage, I have a meeting in an hour  - so I can't give you much feedback right this second - but if you take a look at the finished issue and have questions I should have some time later this afternoon
<akgraner> internalkernel, eek - I don't think your name is on this issue :-/
<internalkernel> OMG!
<internalkernel> HOW DARE YOU!
<internalkernel> lmao
<internalkernel> :D
<internalkernel> it's all good... I dont do if for acknowledgemnet...
<internalkernel> I love this I got a ton of cliches
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> I'll add you in in just a sec before I post to the Fridge
<akgraner> sorry about that
<internalkernel> its all good...
<internalkernel> I totally dont have a feeling about it one way or another, so if it's a pain don't even worry about it
<highvoltage> akgraner: just noticed the changes made, I'll try to make next entries more like that
<akgraner> your's were good...
<highvoltage> "yours"
<highvoltage> *ducks*
<akgraner> But General Community News gets formated differently
<akgraner> you did great pulling those by they way
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> no it's fine I am running on willpower at the moment
<akgraner> Dang I am having to relog into everything this morning :-/
<alourie> akgraner: ping
<alourie> akgraner: there's a small mistake in the weekly letter
<akgraner> is it about the verify the links?
<akgraner> I pulled that line :-/  or somethine else...   :-)
<alourie> akgraner: no, it about Launchpad features
<alourie> I'm not sure the author meant Jono Bacon :-)
<akgraner> alourie, I'm in the wiki now - I can fix it  - what needs to be fixed?
<akgraner> let me look
<alourie> he was talking about another Jono
<alourie> the link is here: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/everything-in-launchpad
<alourie> Jono is Jonathan Lange
<akgraner> I'm sorry I'll fix that  - thank you!
<akgraner> alourie, Thank you - it's fixed now
<alourie> akgraner: sure
<akgraner> I don't know Jonathan Lange what is his IRC nick I want to apologize to him....  do you know off the top of your head
<alourie> I think it's jvm
<alourie> as that's his launchpad nick
<akgraner> alourie, thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: oh, it's jml
<alourie> "jml on network irc.freenode.net"
<akgraner> awesome thanks :-)
<alourie> akgraner: is there a way to contribute/help to the letter/fridge? I remember you posted something like that a while ago
<akgraner> alourie, yes :-) but I am about walk out the door for a meeting.. Can I ping you when I get back?
<alourie> akgraner: sure thing
<alourie> in couple of hours though, going to meeting myself
<akgraner> no worried if not today them just catch me here in the morning...
<alourie> akgraner: sure, just ping me when you're available and I'll catch you
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Issue 211 has been published the -news mailing lists and the announcement that it is available has been sent to various mailing lists, posted in the various IRC channels, as well as The Fridge, The Planet, and The Forums and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 212 will cover September 19th-25th, 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> I already added some things to the working docs :-)  Thanks everyone and I will catch you all in a couple of hours!  Gotta go plan a Goat Festival :-D
<alourie> exit
<alourie> oops
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-22
<alourie> hello
<pleia2> prepping http://behindthecircle.org/2010/09/21/gerfried-fuchs-rhonda/ for the fridge
<nhandler> nigelb: Don't forget to update the /Interviews wiki page when you post a new one
 * pleia2 didn't even know that existed, subscribes
<pleia2> and got eaten by work so haven't finished this fridge post, will eventually though :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Want me to finish it for you?
<pleia2> nah, I have a few minutes now
<pleia2> I'll nudge for a review soon
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2131
 * nhandler looks
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks good
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-24
<akgraner> popey, ping
<akgraner> how's the migration coming for the fridge files?
<akgraner> How is everyone for their sections this week? highvoltage holstein nigelb Pendulum?
<holstein> akgraner: i havnet checked in yet
 * holstein looking :)
<akgraner> I'll pull GCN once all the sections are in place...
<akgraner> ok remember the dates of the posted article need to fall between the on or between the dates the newsletter covers
<akgraner> holstein, not meant for just you
<akgraner> sorry to make it sound that way :-/
<holstein> akgraner: no worries :)
<holstein> you have those links handy?
<holstein> for the Gdoc and the etherpad?
 * holstein was thinking about adding them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<holstein> so i can always find them
<holstein> :)
<akgraner> not news team they need to be added the Ubuntu Weekly News
<akgraner> I'll add them :-)
<akgraner> They are in your email as well
<akgraner> the reminder one :-)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i'll check my email
 * holstein is on a new install
<holstein> and i havnet moved quite all the little stuff i need yet
<akgraner> added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<akgraner> holstein, no worries :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: I haven't started yet, I'm planning to start tonight (if there's nothing happening) or tomorrow morning. this week has been kind of crazy with haveing to schedule downtime with clients for security kernel updates
<highvoltage> akgraner: btw, I'm quite curious about the new fridge site, is there any information available on it somewhere? is there a site that's accessable yet?
<akgraner> highvoltage, it's accessable - but not ready for the public yet..
<akgraner> highvoltage, see pm
<akgraner> I'll probably be pulling some links as I go through things so you all may see some titles and links in your sections on the wiki...please check there as well
<highvoltage> akgraner: tx
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-September/001166.html good for fridge?
<pleia2> working on it now..
<pleia2> akgraner: or someone, can you review? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2132
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for posting that :-)  I was lookign for it but hadn't had a chance to post it :-/
<pleia2> sure thing, any problems?
<akgraner> not that I see
<pleia2> ok cool, posting
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> I'm outta here for this evening - I'll be back in the morning - gotta go play band mom tonight :-)  Gotta luv HS football games!
<Pendulum> akgraner: take it easy on your toe :P
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-25
<nUboon2Age> i'm not finding the etherpad.  here's an important item:  Ubuntu, Canonical Wallow in Muddy Waters with Contributors' Agreements   bySeptember 21, 2010  By Bruce Byfield http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3904526/Ubuntu-Canonical-Wallow-in-Muddy-Waters-with-Contributors-Agreements.htm     akgraner
<nUboon2Age> nhandler: ^^^  do you know where i can find the etherpad for ideas?
<nhandler> nUboon2Age: I think this is it http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<nUboon2Age> ty nhandler: i'm trying to add to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas but no luck so far
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I just connected to it - are you still having trouble with it
<nUboon2Age> yes nhandler
<nUboon2Age> nhandler: could you add the link above.  It doesn't seem to want to let me.
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I got the link no need to add it to the etherpad
<akgraner> not sure why you are having trouble - hmmmm
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-26
<akgraner> hey can someone else view the wiki  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212  and let me know if the newspaper icon is showing up or not
<akgraner> nothing changed I could see it on Monday but it's not showing here now :-/
<Pendulum> akgraner: I can see it
<akgraner> Pendulum, ok thanks
<alourie> hello
<highvoltage> hey alourie
<highvoltage> I'm going to be in and out of the wiki, poke me if I'm being a problem :)
<alourie> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-19
<akgraner> pleia2, yep my dad's appendix ruptured
<akgraner> they did surgery and if all goes well he should be home tomorrow afternoon
<pleia2> akgraner: ouch!
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> he tried to get them to go ahead and take out his gallbladder - 2 surgeries for the price of one - they said no
<akgraner> I was laughing ...
<pleia2> lol
<Pendulum> akgraner: having looked at my hospital bills lately, I think he has a point ;-)
 * nlsthzn has very limited powers and knowledge on doing anything else on the newsletter and awaits the powers that be to awaken from there slumber and take it to the next level...
<akgraner> I'm in a meeting right this sec will work on the other UWN stuff shortly :-)
<akgraner> Oh cool everything has been moved to the wiki :-)  go pleia2
<pleia2> adding the User Days announcement a bit last minute since it's this upcoming saturday
<akgraner> pleia2, development team stuff still need to be added
<akgraner> if so I'll do that right quick
<pleia2> yes
<akgraner> ok adding that now
<akgraner> pleia2, while I'm in I'll pull out the ## comments as well
<pleia2> thanks, do you want to do stats too?
<akgraner> yep can do
<akgraner> pleia2, fixed the camelcases too - pulling the stats now
<akgraner> pleia2, stats are in
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> pleia2, updated google doc to reflect issue 234 and the dates for that issue
<akgraner> Do you want to publish or do you want me to
<pleia2> I can publish again, I am going to be largely unavailable next month so I should do it while I can :)
<pleia2> I'll do it around 00:00 UTC again
<akgraner> okie dokie :-) thanks
<akgraner> holla if ya need me...:-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-20
<pleia2> doh, forgot to do "In This Issue" section
<pleia2> that seems to have broken things somehow, running it again does't recreate the In This Issue section
<pleia2> I need to run out, I'll start publishing when I get home
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue233
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> good job everyone
<akgraner> Thank pleia2 :-)
<akgraner> Thanks even
<akgraner> I <3 our team!....
<pleia2> <3
<pleia2> it felt like a lot of work early on, but with these new scripts and a good workflow it's much less stressful
<akgraner> totally!
<akgraner> it's so much easier than 2 years oak
<akgraner> even a year ago
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> all because of you all
<pleia2> oops, I didn't finish fridge yet
<akgraner> eek
<akgraner> I'll let you do that
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-21
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-22
<nlsthzn> spam on mailing list.... :/
<akgraner> nlsthzn, hmmm we tightened the filters a while back
<akgraner> we'll take a look again
<nlsthzn> Amit Hinduja amit.hinduja2000@gmail.com  - Something or other about iphones
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> if it makes it to the list I never see it since my own spam mail filter catches it if the mailing list one doesn't
<akgraner> so thanks for pointing that out
<nlsthzn> funny that gmail hadn't caught it (normally it is also pretty solid)
<nlsthzn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news ... so... who do I have to bribe to get in :p
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: when my membership was up and I needed to ask someone else to renew me, got told not to worry about being on the LP team atm
<nlsthzn> Pendulum: OK... (not that I was worrying about it) :)
<philipballew> is anyone else gettin the spam to the mailing list?
<pleia2> those emails were actually caught by moderation but someone let them through
<pleia2> not sure who all has admin these days, we should probably get that sorted and the list password changed
<pleia2> nlsthzn: re: ~ubuntu-news - the whole team is completely unstructured and launchpad accounts don't really matter right now (for instance, I'm just a fridge editor, I've never been added to the UWN team), it's on our todo list to get membership and ownership of the team sorted
<nlsthzn> pleia2, no prob... I suspected as much (but seeing how much work goes into the news-letter and also other news related activities I would think something more formal could only add value :)
<pleia2> it adds work, assigning leadership structure, determining who is eligible for membership
<pleia2> for not much value, since we don't do anything with lp except the scripts in the ~uwn team
<pleia2> we have enough trouble getting the newsletter out the door every week, but now that we have more volunteers hopefully we can start taking the time to work on structure soon
<nlsthzn> I guess... :)
<pleia2> working on beta2 announcement on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-23
<akgraner> thanks pleia2 for adding the beta2 announcement
<pleia2> should we disable signups on the fridge?
<pleia2> I think we've got enough admins that we can add people when they need
<pleia2> ok, I decided to shut them off, 3 signups in a row from random users
<pleia2> we can change it back later, deleting these subscriber only accounts
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-24
<akgraner> pleia2, +1 one on that decision
<akgraner> just saw that in my email and was going to do the same
<pleia2> oh good :)
<akgraner> I think they have limited access but still
<pleia2> yeah, they can't do anything, but they do make a mess of the users page
<pleia2> and my inbox :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> should we clean those up
<akgraner> or just leave them as is
<akgraner> we can delete them and send them a note about joining the news team
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> I just deleted them
<pleia2> they didn't look very real, all of them were randomword54@gmail.com
<philipballew> Can I add my blog to the newsletter?
<pleia2> I already did
<pleia2> it's in the loco teams section
<philipballew> your to good to me :)
<pleia2> it was a good post :)
<philipballew> Hey! Thanks!!! I figure if it is gonna be on the planet it needs to have good substance
 * nlsthzn lurks
<philipballew> summeries needed?
<nlsthzn> possibly
<nlsthzn> not sure
<nlsthzn> haven't checked yet :p
<pleia2> yep
<nlsthzn> pleia2: philipballew: Hi :) ... will try and get a few done tonight... good timing seeing as I am working the whole of it :p
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<nlsthzn> There we go... the mail to signal all to start...
<pleia2> hehe
 * holstein knocked out a few summaries :)
<pleia2> \o/
 * nlsthzn hasn't yet... been to busy enjoying the user days and fighting of trolls on the forums :/
 * pleia2 gives nlsthzn a new troll-slaying sword
<nlsthzn> pleia2: so it gets +5 vs trolls then... sweet :D
<pleia2> :D
 * nlsthzn does still think a troll-banning-hammer-of-Thor would work better...
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-25
<pleia2> good progress on summaries :) just need a few more
<pleia2> I'll finish any that aren't done and do a quick proof-read before copying them over in a few hours
<pleia2> so please pitch in soon if you're able :)
<nlsthzn> wow... I better get in or miss out :p
<philipballew> time to help!
<nlsthzn> hey... there are still lots... it was a trap :p
<pleia2> not really
<pleia2> most of the ones at the bottom are done
<pleia2> just some planet ones to do
<pleia2> and one launchpad and one loco
<pleia2> so fewer than 10!
<MrChrisDruif> So only 10, you lot can do it right? (as it's almost bedtime over here =( )
<nlsthzn> http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/translation-imports-making-approval-conflicts-visible
<nlsthzn> I think I found a way to summaries without understanding a word of it...
<pleia2> pulling the friendly news because their server has been down for a while
<pleia2> hm, maybe it's still worthwhile
<pleia2> I'll keep it in for now, maybe pull it tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-17
<pleia2> sent off wiki to editors, need to do the stats still but that'll just have to wait until later (getting ready to go out now)
<pleia2> and got natty EOL on the fridge (nhandler's script for doing this rocks!)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: should I make the call for instructors today or tomorrow? (will it be too much work for the UWN?)
<JoseeAntonioR> will post and x-post to the fridge tomorrow
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: it's after the cutoff for UWN anyway (00:00 UTC) so any time is fine
<bkerensa> :d
<pleia2> bkerensa: re: ubuntu oregon, I'd rather have the free kittens <3
<bkerensa> You are not in my target demographic anyways ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> I am looking to convert windows users :)
 * bkerensa doesn't bother with macphiles
<pleia2> half the team going to ghana are mac people, but they are happily learning edubuntu :)
<pleia2> the lead of our team just started exposure to ubuntu in May, and the other woman he works with is a teacher by trade who got in contact with the non-profit via the mac lab they supported
<pleia2> so only 2 of us are sysadmins (myself and Beth Lynn Eicher)
<pleia2> also, it makes me grin like crazy that we're both women
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2_> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue283
<Unit193> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-accessl and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001634.htm
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> alright, fixed everywhere except email
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, posting OpenWeek announcement now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: all posts from the classroom blog are posted to the planet?
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, Fridge post submitted for review
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, tags and categories missing
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, done now
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-18
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, all ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com posts got to plane
<pleia2> t
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: can you please review the fridge post once you're free? (not sure if it goes in the IRC category, though) :)
<pleia2> yep, reviewing now
<pleia2> (logging in was being slow, ah launchpad)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: lots of strange html in the post (div and p tags and things), cleaning it up
<JoseeAntonioR> huh, copied it from the classroom blog post :S
<pleia2> from the actual text you edited, or from the source?
<pleia2> if from the actual text in wordpress, we'll need to take a look at that too (if from sourcing the page, that's exepcted)
<JoseeAntonioR> from the source :P
<JoseeAntonioR> I can copy it again, if that saves work
<pleia2> nope, I got it sorted
<pleia2> also s/em/cite
<pleia2> and put your name rather than the team ;)
<pleia2> and published
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> where's that s/em/cite?
<pleia2> replaced "em" with "cite"
<pleia2> "em" snuck in there sometimes, but it really should be "cite"
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-19
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, if I do the releasing I'd do it a little bit later than you do, as I get home around 2:30pm your time
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, it's no big deal really when we do it, just as long as it's mondayish :)
<pleia2> we can do releases together a couple more times if you want
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, monday UTC
<pleia2> anyway, off to a lug meeting!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, have fun!
<dholbach> good morning
 * pleia2 waves
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> the current weekly news has a misleading report about ubuntu being installed on 220000 pc in andalusia
<GatoLoko> first thing first, that was two years ago, so not news
<GatoLoko> second thing, it isn't ubuntu, but guadalinex
<holstein> GatoLoko: im not sure if there are bug reports filed against articles, but if you'd like to get envloved with the team, i can get you some information
<holstein> could have been a story that got snuck in from being mentioned somewhere, and its challenging to review *everything*
<holstein> but, if you'd like, the process is quite open and transparent
<GatoLoko> i don't have enough time to participate regularly, but i read it every time and this called my atention
<GatoLoko> because i'm from andalusia and know about guadalinex and it's implantation on schools and laptops given to students
<holstein> GatoLoko: cool... im sure pleia2 will see your message, though you can email the list if you'd like to be more specific.. or just go ahead and craft a "retraction" and we will get it in the line up for next time
<GatoLoko> it's not very important, but the thing is it happened two years ago, and wasn't ubuntu
<holstein> GatoLoko: cool.. you can just get a retraction going on a news outlet and it will get covered, or we could just included it in the next issue
<GatoLoko> well, you said somebody will read this, so he can do whatever feels appropriate in this cases
<holstein> GatoLoko: i would email the list if its something you feel strongly about
<GatoLoko> i don't think it's very important, but since i knew it was mistaken i felt maybe somebody else may want to know
<holstein> sure.. maybe the news outlet that printed it
<holstein> maybe they can fix a retration and we can cover that
<GatoLoko> i can't find the original article right now, but here you can see an article dated 2010 with almost the same info (including mistaking guadalinex for ubuntu): http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/news-canonical-says-ubuntu-gnu-linux-deployed-220-000-desktops-andalusia-schools-help-198892391.html
<pleia2> huh, that's interesting, there were probably about 6 articles highlighting i tlast week
<pleia2> the one that ended up in UWN was just one of them
<pleia2> aha, it became news last week because the case study for it came out: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies/Andalusia-deploys-220000-Ubuntu-desktops-in-schools-throughout-the-region
<pleia2> or maybe someone just found the case study again :)
<pleia2> the article we included did mention that it was Guadalinex EDU though, and even our summary just said it was Ubuntu-based (it is)
<pleia2> anyway, thanks for letting us know it's an older report :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-20
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, wanted to know, do you have any templates for the summary writers/editors emails?
<JoseeAntonioR> or you just say "you can now start"?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: they're all in a google doc along with the email addresses and instrutions
<pleia2> I can share when we get to that
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, let's go step by step
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'm out
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-22
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: you about?
<pleia2> included you on the summary email I sent out this week, and inviting you to the doc
<pleia2> the most most MOST important thing about sending out these emails is protecting the addresses of our volunteers, so you MUST use Bcc: when sending the email out
<pleia2> and To: goes to the editor account
<Pendulum> oh, I keep meaning to poke in here, but I will be around other than tomorrow and the 8th & 9th so am happy to help with UWN in the next 6 weeks or so :)
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :D
<Pendulum> tomorrow, though, I have a ticket to watch the Red Sox game from the Green Monster :D
<pleia2> woohoo
<cprofitt> hey pleia2
<pleia2> g'day cprofitt
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: sure, don't worry
<bkerensa> cprofitt: didnt music and movie suggestions land in unity in 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: let me know if there's anything else I should take note of
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-23
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries if anyone is around today :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<not_found> hmmm... working on separate documents seems to defeat the benefit of using Google Docs...
<pleia2> not_found: she's on a slower internet connection, google docs doesn't work well
<pleia2> it's laggy, times out, doesn't save
<not_found> pleia2, ah ok... was suspecting something like that... awesome to see new people working on the news :)
<pleia2> (but it's better than etherpad, which does that for everyone ;))
<not_found> lol
<pleia2> spending the morning trying to figure out how to deal with the "AAHHH UBUNTU HAS ADS" things
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue284#Amazon_search_results_in_the_Dash
<pleia2> draft form, but I think we cover our bases there
<pleia2> seems balanced to me, even if we do lead off with Mark's post (we are the news team for Ubuntu, afterall :))
 * not_found been away for some time and saw lots of ruckess about this... need to read Mark's blog I guess to come up to speed :p
 * not_found got to summarize one but now the battery is flat and sleep calls... where does the time go :/
<pleia2> anyone want to take a stab at the blogosphere articles? :)
 * bkerensa giggles
 * bkerensa opens gdocs
<pleia2> thanks
<bkerensa> done
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<pleia2> bkerensa: a couple editorial comments, we try not to... editorialize too much on summaries, so we don't want to say something is "well-written" or add notes like "now controversial" (unless the actual writer said those words)
<pleia2> just the summaries, ma'am :)
<bkerensa> ok ma'am
<pleia2> bkerensa: also, want to add your name to credits? (you don't have to, just a reminder that you can :))
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check when you have a chance?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: invited you to the editors doc and added you to the people we email this week, same warnings apply re: using Bcc: to contact :)
<pleia2> hi jroe :)
<jroe> hiya. feeling like a noob here already.
<pleia2> well, I'm afraid you missed the maddess that is much of prep weekend :) we've sent the newsletter off to our editors for review
<pleia2> I rewrote all our volunteer docs this cycle, lemme see if I can dig something up that will be helpful schedule-wise
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join is good
<pleia2> will give you a good idea of our workflow, and "jobs" we have for people :)
<jroe> tremendously helpful--thanks.  I thought there would be some work left for Sunday and sorry I missed the frenzy of UWN prep this week.
<jroe> happy to sign up for editing if you need help in that arena.
<pleia2> great, I'll add you to the list of folks we email each Sunday if you'd like
<pleia2> you can also pitch in this week if you can: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue284
<pleia2> basic editing stuff, grammar, spelling, make sure it makes sense :)
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<Unit193> pleia2: Bit lucky, out of state and in crappy intnernetland. :P
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jroe> how to politely suggest copy edits?
<pleia2> jroe: you can mention them in here, or edit the wiki (just make sure you save within 10 minutes and there aren't warning saying someone else is editing)
<jroe> thanks!
<pleia2> ok, heading off for a few hours to get some shopping done + food
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-16
 * pleia2 orders some food and settles in to hotel room
<pleia2> now I shall UWN!
<jose> pleia2: want a hand in moving articles? you should go and rest for now :)
<pleia2> jose: nah I'm good :)
<jose> well :)
<pleia2> thanks though
<jose> no worries
<pleia2> Unit193: link check please :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue334
<pleia2> otherwise, sent off to editors
 * jose jose
<Unit193> Heh, early.
<jose> sorry, wrong command
<jose> blargh :( I am laggy because of that a :(
<Unit193> Heh, well script finally finished after running the backup one too, I need to adjust the timeout.  I got no 404s, but some things are very slow.
<Unit193> I'm looking at http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntus-server-cloud-survey-reflects-trust-in-private-clouds-openstack on that one. :P
<dholbach> good morning
<PaulW2U> Proof reading done. I'll read through once more before 2000 UTC then AFAIAC will be ok to publish
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :)
<jose> PaulW2U: did you give the last proofread? I'm ready to publish
<PaulW2U> yep, all done !
<jose> ok, then I'm working on publishing right now.
<pleia2> jose: just highlight me when you need things
<jose> will do, thanks
<jose> Unit193: hey, would you mind link-checking, please?
<pleia2> he did last night
<Unit193> And this morning again too, but no big deal.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> The one site is still lagging, but meh.
<jose> pleia2: need approval on the ML
<pleia2> jose: done
<jose> thanks!
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue334
<jose> pleia2: joseeantonior.com/forum.post has the forums post
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> and fridge is done too, that's it for the week :)
<pleia2> forum done, and did fb, twitter and g+
<pleia2> now discourse
<Unit193> Geez, so many places.
<jose> great
<pleia2> k, should be done
 * pleia2 back2sprint
<jose> Unit193: can you please check if wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current is redirecting to 334?
<jose> pleia2: have fun!
<Unit193> Like, click a link?  333 anywho.
<jose> hmm, I'll check that
<pleia2> jose: it works, it's just that the wiki sets it as a permanent redirect so browsers get confused
<pleia2> have to do some aggressive convincing to get it to show up if you had previously visited /Current recently
<pleia2> (arguably the wiki does the wrong thing, but it's not meant to do what we use it for)
<Unit193> Haven't visited recently in that browser, and deleted it's profile recently. :P
<Unit193> But, likes it now, so meh.
<jose> oh
<jose> well
<Unit193> (I randomly nuke ~/.xombrero/ and ~/.local/share/webkit/)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-20
<jose> going through fridge comments
<jose> pleia2: we should have a conversation about fridge comments, let me know when you've got a bit of time
<pleia2> jose: I'm traveling this week for work, but I'll be back next week and we can find some time then :)
<jose> sure
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-21
<pleia2> I do a ridiculous amount of UWN work in airports
 * pleia2 preps doc for summary writers
<jose> pleia2: I'll take care of article moving tomorrow evening, is that ok? :)
<pleia2> jose: I'll be home soon, so I can take care of it on sunday
<jose> ok then
<pleia2> or I can just do my quick editorial review and then let you know you can move them
<smartboyhw> PaulW2U, BTW why shouldn't it? :)
<PaulW2U> Because we don't insert links in summaries, only at the end of a summary.
<smartboyhw> PaulW2U, OK
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-22
<scott_ev> sorry my extremely minor contgribution came so late:  I was in bed all weekend
 * PaulW2U calls it a day with about 10 summaries to go - unplugs laptop and throws it out of the window :(
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-15
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue383
<pleia2> I'll publish when I get home from dinner
<silverlion> pleia2 : have a good dinner ;)
<silverlion> when will you be back?
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 383 for the week September 8 - 14, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue383
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-16
<Unit193> pleia2: Sorry for the late response, but one of the domains was having some sort of weird problems.  All good.
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-19
<pleia2> adding call for loco council nominees email to the fridge
<pleia2> jose: if you're bored, could use some fridge comment cleanup
<pleia2> (not sending this post to planet, because loco council blog already did)
<jose> pleia2: taking a look!
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-14
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-15
<jose> just got home
<jose> working on publishing
<jose> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 434 for the week September 7 - 13, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue434
<jose> PaulW2U: still around?
<jose> urgh, fridge scripts are not working
<Unit193> Great, ca-certs is screwed up, that's why the issue didn't validate...
<jose> wat
<PaulW2U> jose: silly error - issue 343 -didn't spot until now - sorry - first line of newsletter !
<jose> oh damn!
<jose> let's edit the wiki for that one
<jose> also, g'morning, early bird!
<jose> thanks for the heads up, edited
<PaulW2U> still half asleep here :)
<PaulW2U> and the forum copy?
<jose> oh, right, let me fix that real quick!
<jose> verified that fridge is good
<jose> so that means discourse should be good to
<jose> and g+/facebook updated too. twitter is unchangeable, though :)
<PaulW2U> jose: just done that - thought you'd gone
<PaulW2U> forum ^
<jose> I've been struggling with forums lately
<jose> logs me out randomly
<PaulW2U> other people say that too
<jose> huh. I'll have to check tomorrow with IS
<PaulW2U> do you live at home or on university campus?
<PaulW2U> I ask as some are finding their IP address changes which means an automatic logout from the forum
<jose> I live at home, and when I do something I don't tend to change machines
<jose> I believe it's a bug - I've seen it when I double-clicked by mistake, I just need to confirm
<PaulW2U> ok, anyway must go to work now, g'night :)
<jose> have a great day!
<pleia2> woo dyslexia (swapped numbers, sorry)
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-16
<pleia2> posting CC call for nominations to fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-18
<pleia2> gosh, quiet planet this week
<pleia2> ok, did some tidying and then sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-20
<PaulW2U> all summaries done unless any new stories are added later
<pleia2> nice
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-21
<pleia2> I might be on a plane when the b2 announcement lands, so someone else feel free to have at it
<pleia2> (since it may be delayed, I might not, but I'll probably be tired)
<tsimonq2> if I'm around, I'll do it
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-22
<pleia2> can someone put this on the fridge? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2016-September/002563.html
<pleia2> I'm about to board a flight
<pleia2> see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/04/28/ubuntu-online-summit-3-5-may/ for an example
<pleia2> this one won't have links, just the typical copying we do of a mailing list post
<pleia2> was giving fridge link so you can see the tags and categories used :)
 * pleia2 airplane
<guiverc> tsimonq2:  Hi Simon, did you see Lyz's request re: online summit 15-16 nov 2016 request for ubu.fridge?
<guiverc> the only way I can see for me to do it, would result I think in you/lyz/... getting a request for it to be done.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: that's how dholbach sent it
<guiverc> i suspected as such... i don't see how I could do otherwise (ie. fulfill Lyz's request on here about an hour ago)
<tsimonq2> < dholbach> tsimonq2, yes - there was the concern that ubucon europe would be too close for travel
<tsimonq2> there ya go ^
<tsimonq2> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ :(
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-23
<pleia2> home, and I see no one was able to take the time to update the fridge...
<pleia2> doing it now
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I think guiverc was saying they can't post it to the fridge themselves (I think only you and jose can), not asking about the content/dates...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> published
<wxl> pleia2: nothing on kilos?
<pleia2> wxl: I care, but it feels inappropriate
<pleia2> (we've had many community members who have gone through hardships that we didn't cover)
<wxl> kk
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-20
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I just want to say thanks for the work you've done on UWN lately :)
<tsimonq2> Really appreciated
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Around?
<tsimonq2> nvm
<guiverc> tsimonq2, at times; wasn't then sorry
<tsimonq2> guiverc: nvm, all good now
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 519 for the weeks of September 5 - 18, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue519
<tsimonq2> Welp, forums being stupid again...
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-22
<guiverc_t> uwn: gen 1(council el), plan 2, cano 4, blog 3, audv 1 ... or light
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-23
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Scarlett Gately Moore: KDE Akademy 2018 @ https://scarlettgatelymoore.com/2018/09/16/kde-akademy-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Kerensa: Remembering Gerv Markham @ http://benjaminkerensa.com/2018/07/28/remembering-gerv-markham
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft Build Environments @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-build-environments/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Design The Bacon Family Crest @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/08/23/design-the-bacon-family-crest/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Linus, His Apology, And Why We Should Support Him @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/09/16/linus-his-apology-and-why-we-should-support-him/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Kerensa: Remembering Gerv Markham @ http://benjaminkerensa.com/2018/07/28/remembering-gerv-markham
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft Build Environments @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-build-environments/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: kgraphviewer 2.4.3 @ https://jriddell.org/2018/09/17/kgraphviewer-2-4-3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Design The Bacon Family Crest @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/08/23/design-the-bacon-family-crest/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Linus, His Apology, And Why We Should Support Him @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/09/16/linus-his-apology-and-why-we-should-support-him/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E01 – Todo o mundo é composto de mudança @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/08/28/s01e01-todo-o-mundo-e-composto-de-mudanca/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: Episódio 02 – Notícias @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/09/14/episodio-02-noticias/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Easy Way to Stream Videos from PC to Android @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135290 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> I have had a rough night and day - while I am still functional ( mostly) I would like to publish now .
<Bashing-om> Annnddd issue545 M/L and post to the forum is done.
<Bashing-om> off to take a nap - back later and catch up .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Ubuntu 18.04.1 Desktop Image Optimized for Microsoft Hyper-V @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-18-04-1-desktop-image-optimized-for-microsoft-hyper-v-522743.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> where do we stand on #545 - publish to fridge?
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-18
<krytarik> guiverc: "[19:23] <Bashing-om> Annnddd issue545 M/L and post to the forum is done."
<guiverc> thanks krytarik - so it's a yep... will do.  (then g+, tweet, and something horrid..)
<krytarik> Alright, thanks! :D
<guiverc> links all okay, so http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-545/  (news, planet)
<Bashing-om> Doing the re-directs ATT .
<guiverc> g+ & tweet done..
<Bashing-om> re-directs done .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 545 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-545/
<guiverc> posted fb
<Bashing-om> Save now to wipe Gdoc ? start on 546 .
<guiverc> to me 545 is done (unless we hear [unlikely] screaming...)    anyway the new ubuntu security podcast should come soon; it'll give me somewhere to put it :)
<Bashing-om> wiping :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Gdic wiped. As U still can not talk to softpedia, will you also add " https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-18-04-1-desktop-image-optimized-for-microsoft-hyper-v-522743.shtml " for UWN546 ?
<Bashing-om> Gdoc*
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andres Rodriguez: MAAS 2.5.0 beta 1 released @ http://www.roaksoax.com/2018/09/maas-2-5-0-beta-1-released
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Enhanced Ubuntu 18.04 Image Added to Microsoft Hyper-V gallery @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135315 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I got a request from Podcast Ubuntu Portugal to include them in the newsletter in my normal Email. Would you like me to forward the request to you ( and also see my reply ) ?
<krytarik> Did you already reply to them?
<krytarik> In either case, CC or forward to the team ML please.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Enlighten me as the what our " Team Mailing List " is  and I will comply .
<krytarik> The one you send the newsletter notification to?..
<krytarik> I.e. ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Do we not want to keep this to "staff" level ?
<krytarik> That *is* about staff?..
<Bashing-om> Ho kay .. again .. amazing what I do not know .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Forwarded to " ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com " .
<krytarik> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuude, too late to get my newsletter in 545? :P
 * krytarik escalates to ignoring..
<krytarik> Unless of course you'd be providing a time machine post along with it!
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 hands krytarik the parts.
<tsimonq2> This is Linux, compile it yourself! :P
<krytarik> LOL :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: What is the relationship between FSF and FSFE? @ https://danielpocock.com/what-is-the-relationship-between-fsf-and-fsfe
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 545 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-545/ (by guiverc)
<krytarik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2018-September/002801.html - and just updated the feed lists in and linked from the Google Doc again too.
<Bashing-om> noted ^^
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, August 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/09/19/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-august-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Extended Security Maintenance @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-extended-security-maintenance-522784.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Outs Updated Intel Microcode to Mitigate Spectre V4 and V3a on More CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-outs-updated-intel-microcode-to-mitigate-spectre-v4-and-v3a-on-more-cpus-522788.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: BlackArch Linux Ethical Hacking OS Now Has More Than 2000 Hacking Tools @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/blackarch-linux-ethical-hacking-os-now-has-more-than-2000-hacking-tools-522791.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Open-Source AMDGPU and ATI Linux Graphics Drivers Updated with New Features @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/open-source-amdgpu-and-ati-linux-graphics-drivers-updated-with-new-features-522792.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Android 8.1 Oreo on Your PC with Microsoft/Windows 10 Launchers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-android-8-1-oreo-on-your-pc-with-microsoft-windows-10-launchers-522794.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mathieu Trudel: Help needed to improve proposed migration @ http://blog.cyphermox.net/2018/09/help-needed-to-improve-proposed.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alberto Milone: NVIDIA PRIME in Ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10, and a call for testing @ http://albertomilone.com/blog/?p=670 (by albertomilone@gmail.com (Alberto Milone))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Escuelas Linux Celebrates 20th Anniversary with Major Release, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/escuelas-linux-celebrates-20th-anniversary-with-major-release-here-s-what-s-new-522808.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 14.04 Will Get Extended Security Maintenance Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135352 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets the KDE Applications 18.08 Treatment, Latest Calamares Installer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-the-kde-applications-18-08-treatment-latest-calamares-installer-522815.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10 Hybrid Laptop Users Invited to Test Nvidia PRIME Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-and-18-10-hybrid-laptop-users-invited-to-test-nvidia-prime-support-522816.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E28 – Twenty-Eight and a Half Wishes - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/09/20/s11e28-twenty-eight-and-a-half-wishes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New SparkyLinux 5.5 "Nibiru" ISOs Released with Latest Debian Buster Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-sparkylinux-5-5-nibiru-isos-released-with-latest-debian-buster-updates-522817.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Launches First Security Key with Tamper Evident Protection for Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-unveils-the-first-security-key-with-tamper-evident-protection-for-laptops-522812.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Resigning as the FSFE Fellowship's representative @ https://danielpocock.com/fsfe-fellowship-resignation
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jo Shields: On the topic of being part of a large and diverse community, including people whose iden... @ https://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/1256
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Elementary OS Juno Beta 2 Released @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135368 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 18.10 Wallpaper Contest Winners @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2018/09/ubuntu-studio-18-10-wallpaper-contest-winners/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice Getting Started Guide @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135287 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Saying Something Suitable in September @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/saying-something-suitable-in-september.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: And Another Thing @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/and-another-thing.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OpenShot Released with Video Masks, New Video Presets @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135396 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hello, I am out of town working so I am only here for a few minutes but I wanted to let you know what chili said about the sdio devices.  http://paste.openstack.org/show/eqVXoAe0t0zQAmCYCHk3/
<Wild_Man> Sorry I thought I opened a private window to you
<Bashing-om> UWN546 WIKI up for critique and changes .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Everything appears to be right!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: Episódio 03 – Nas capas das Revistas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/09/23/episodio-03-nas-capas-das-revistas/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-16
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking over the wiki, I see you included a tutorial for RX 5700 XT/RX 5700 I am okay with it but did you kryten say it is okay? to my knowledge I was told we could not include tutorials
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Geneally I agree - but with the onlaught of Ryzen issues we see - thought it good on our part to include.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I agree and that is why I am okay with it
<Wild_Man> Everything else looks good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "looks good" is a wonder as I have a bad cold and have difficulties maintaining a focus :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am sorry to hear that
<Bashing-om> In and out of the heat to A/C .. I expect to be over it in a day or so. But in the meantime I am some kind of miserable.
<Wild_Man> Take it easy and try to rest
<kryten> The "discourse.ubuntu.com server guide" summary of the announcement - it should link to the latter rather than the guide itself.
<Bashing-om> kryten: K- was not sure about that -- as I found it in a bug request .
<kryten> "Ubuntu Server - 9 September 2019 - <link>" - the first one should be a "–" as per usual, and it seems we've also lost "Team" along the way.
<kryten> ...And gained "Ubuntu" instead.
<Bashing-om> kryten: Not following the thought process as the author titled "Ubuntu Server - 9 September 2019".
<kryten> ..Aha, we are there again.  Also: "Details of board members & those retiring are provided" - while I probably know from whom the "&" is coming there, I wouldn't agree on the heavy use of it in place of "and".
<Bashing-om> kryten: Will fix that & ,, the "discourse.ubuntu.com server guide" we want to rewrite the summary with the bug report as the source - https://bugs.launchpad.net/help.ubuntu.com/+bug/1843945 ? Or drop the item all together ?
<kryten> Yeah, I'd refer in the summary text to the bug report as the source of the announcement, then link that first below of it, and link the Discourse section below of that as you did in some other places.
<Bashing-om> kryten: sounds gret will re-do :P
<Bashing-om> kryten: See now the "server guide" summary.
<guiverc> two comments made 19.10 wallpaper (blogo) article; minor but..
<guiverc> (sorry Bashing-om)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking :)
<guiverc> otherwise I didn't notice anything.  I started my read thru >3 hrs ago, so wiki has changed since I started reading...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) The WIKI is not final until it is final - change is the nature of that beast. Added the comma, and suggest we leave the "too".
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<guiverc> G'day EoflaOE
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Think I am current with the changes that you suggested. Check again ?
<EoflaOE> Thanks guiverc.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Everything in the wiki doesn't have mistakes.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, a refresh of my wiki (596) looks the same; no changes that I see
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I re-did "the Hub" item, Do you find it acceptable currently ?
<guiverc> Hub service doco looks great.
<guiverc> s/service/server/ ^
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great - closer to calling this a wrap :)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I still don't see changes to wallpaper one though (on wiki, only on gdoc)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch ..lemme save the WIKI and exit - see then if the changes are then in effect.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, now I do - maybe issue my end
<guiverc> looks great :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am now out of the WIKI .
<Bashing-om> Closing out and going down for rest and recuperation. Will check the channel logs when I return.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Talking About Communities and ‘People Powered’ with Leo Laporte @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/09/15/talking-about-communities-and-people-powered-with-leo-laporte/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux In, Windows Out: Huawei Laptops Coming With Deepin Linux Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-in-windows-out-huawei-laptops-coming-with-deepin-linux-pre-installed-527412.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.8 "The Ultimate Linux System" Ditches Ubuntu & Debian for Deepin Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-8-the-ultimate-linux-system-ditches-ubuntu-debian-for-deepin-linux-527208.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Firmware App Launches Officially to Make Updating Firmware Easier on Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-firmware-app-launches-officially-to-make-updating-firmware-easier-on-linux-527421.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PulseAudio 13 Released with Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio Support, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/pulseaudio-13-released-with-dolby-truehd-and-dts-hd-master-audio-support-more-527422.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 5.3 Kernel Arrives for Those Seeking 100% Freedom for Their PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-5-3-kernel-arrives-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-for-their-pcs-527423.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 5.3 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150356 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First-Ever Microsoft Linux Conference Announced for March 10-11, 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-ever-microsoft-linux-conference-announced-for-march-10-11-2020-527424.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Introduction to MicroK8s – Part 1/2 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/introduction-to-microk8s-part-1-2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Website Showcases KDE Plasma Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153142 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - Late but getting there :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you want me to publish to the m/l and forum fridge and social media today to help you out since you are not feeling wel?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I got it - just a bit slow - soon as the changes in the WIKI take effect I do the M/L :D
<Bashing-om> doing the M/L now as we speak :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay let me know when I can pull the raw data for the wiki so I can do the other publishing please
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Will do :) ... M/L is away and doing the forum post next.
<Wild_Man> I have started the fridge
<Bashing-om> Forum is done - doing the re-irects next.
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-596/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Done! now I have to go fix something to eat
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Eat hardy - We done good :P re-directs also done now.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 596 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-596/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 596 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-596/ (by wildmanne39)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man : Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> wiping :D
<Bashing-om> Annndd we do UWN597 ;D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, good job
<guiverc> good job as always !
<Bashing-om> We all do try hard.
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 17 September 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-17-september-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Oracle Built a Raspberry Pi Super Computer That Looks like a TARDIS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153192 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Devs Outline Plans for 32-bit Support in Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153213 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox is Switching to a Monthly Release Cycle @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153237 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Security Update for All Supported Ubuntu OSes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-security-update-for-all-supported-ubuntu-oses-527454.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes 1.16 available from Canonical﻿ @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-1-16-available-from-canonical%ef%bb%bf
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora Linux 31 Enters Beta, Says Goodbye to 32-Bit Systems @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-linux-31-enters-beta-final-release-expected-at-the-end-of-october-527456.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Announcing the new IBM LinuxONE III with Ubuntu @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/announcing-the-new-ibm-linuxone-iii-with-ubuntu
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon talks schedule is live! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-talks-schedule/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 7.7 Officially Released, Based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.7 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-7-7-officially-released-based-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-7-527459.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 and CentOS 6 Receive Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-and-centos-6-receive-important-kernel-security-update-527461.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Elizabeth K. Joseph: Ubuntu on the new LinuxONE III @ https://princessleia.com/journal/2019/09/ubuntu-on-the-new-linuxone-iii/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Popular snaps per distro @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/popular-snaps-per-distro
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, August 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/09/19/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-august-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Has Made an Open Source Font for the Command Line @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153303 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: InSync 3 Goes Stable, Brings OneDrive Sync to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153302 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E24 – Gran Turismo @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/09/19/s12e24-gran-turismo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Partnership with “Chalet 12”: coworking space and Ubucon Europe warm-up party! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/chalet-12-coworking-space-and-ubucon-europe-warm-up-party/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.16.90 (Plasma 5.17 Beta) Available for Testing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-90-plasma-5-17-beta-available-for-testing/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: First experience with Ubuntu Touch @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2019/09/20/first-experience-with-ubuntu-touch/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-21
<guiverc> fyi: Bashing-om, i plan/hope to get to uwn summaries later today (along with lubuntu stuff); ~3+ hours on
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I kinda leaving you holding the bag. Still with this cold // went to Doctor and got Azelastine nasal spray and steroid. Tearing my but up but seems to be taking good effect. Still cannot put thougtful effort forth :(
<guiverc> not an issue, you get well!   I've got a [booked] ewaste drop off in ~85min (focusing on that now; looking for stuff), so I'll get to lubu + uwn stuff when I'm back home..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ecological friendly thing to do - Me I never know what I may encounter ,,, so my E-waste is an out-door storage shed.
<guiverc> I'm just outta room under the house (my version of an outdoor shed) - got no choice but to go  :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch ! Soon as it is gone is what you will want next :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: Porting Storm to Python 3 @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/storm-py3.html
<Bashing-om> UWN597 up for review/edit/acceptance. Ensure this is what we want to present to the world. Still with a Foggy head so pay attention to details !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Geary 3.34 Debuts with Deeper GNOME Contacts Integration, Other Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153441 (by Joey Sneddon)
